# Please critique my new business name and logo.



## printsignuk (Jul 20, 2016)

I have been selling vinyl printed t shirts for about a year now and i was thinking of getting a company name and logo done. What do you guys think of this logo and name that I got done by a company.


----------



## easystickerco (Sep 18, 2010)

i think its clean, i would add 1 color to either press or wear


----------



## printsignuk (Jul 20, 2016)

printsignuk said:


> I have been selling vinyl printed t shirts for about a year now and i was thinking of getting a company name and logo done. What do you guys think of this logo and name that I got done by a company.


 
Thanks, I was also told by family members that it needs some colour. I will have to see which colour will suit best.


----------



## GCDGraphics (Feb 2, 2016)

Personal opinion:


Work on the kerning (letter spacing) in "WEAR" or add another space between "PRESS" and "WEAR. Provided it's two words. If it's one word, adjust letter spacing for the whole thing
Not sure you need the bottom bar/stand. How does it look with just the bottom platelet with no stand?
Would look nice with a bit of color.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like it. Its simple yet distinct, says what you do and the word "wear" can also be a verb which makes it more flexible when marketing. I think the stand helps balance the top part of the press. I liked the fact that it can be a 1-3 color logo. Its horizontal orientation makes it good for caps.

I noticed presswear.com is taken. If its not registered to you I would consider how that might effect your business.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like it. Its simple yet distinct, says what you do and the word "wear" can also be a verb which makes it more flexible when marketing. I think the stand helps balance the top part of the press. I liked the fact that it can be a 1-3 color logo. Its horizontal orientation makes it good for caps.

I noticed presswear.com is taken. If its not registered to you I would consider how that might effect your business.


----------



## printsignuk (Jul 20, 2016)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I like it. Its simple yet distinct, says what you do and the word "wear" can also be a verb which makes it more flexible when marketing. I think the stand helps balance the top part of the press. I liked the fact that it can be a 1-3 color logo. Its horizontal orientation makes it good for caps.
> 
> I noticed presswear.com is taken. If its not registered to you I would consider how that might effect your business.



Thanks, glad you like it. I just need to put some colour in it. I will definetly look into the domain name that I will need.


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally, I would loose the second font and go for a lighter weight of the "press" font. Or the other way around. Also the spacing between the words, either increase or decrease. Looks odd to me as is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clkveton (Jul 26, 2016)

printsignuk said:


> I have been selling vinyl printed t shirts for about a year now and i was thinking of getting a company name and logo done. What do you guys think of this logo and name that I got done by a company.


I like it. It's clean, readable, and I like the image overall. I'm ok with the black, or with a color.


----------

